

Decaptcher - huhtenberg
http://decaptcher.com

======
syaz1
Assuming you need 5 seconds to solve a captcha, solving 1000 non-stop will
require 1 hour 23 minutes. (Assuming no mistakes are made, everything else
being constant)

$6 = 4 hours nonstop, no mistake. Depressing job.

------
rmoriz
there are plenty of other providers available, most of them have api clients
in several scripting languages available (php, ruby)

e.g. <http://deathbycaptcha.com>

------
kelleyk
Where do you figure they're getting people to solve 1000 captchas for $2?

~~~
huhtenberg
From what I've read - South East Asia.

